# Sooke River Gorge in Sunlight...



## tirediron (Apr 2, 2018)

Went out to fly the drone for a bit today, and decided to get a few shots of the river gorge while I was at it...   While it's no great sweeping vista, I rather liked the composition of this one As always, comments, critique and suggestions appreciated. 

**Edited to clarify:  This image is not a drone image, rather it's one taken with my DSLR after I'd landed the drone due to high winds.


----------



## Ysarex (Apr 2, 2018)

Drones are pretty exciting.

Joe


----------



## smoke665 (Apr 2, 2018)

Cool!


----------



## fishing4sanity (Apr 2, 2018)

What a beautiful and at the same time mean looking stretch of river.


----------



## DSP121 (Apr 2, 2018)

loved it!


----------



## rosh4u (Apr 3, 2018)

Great work done!


----------



## tirediron (Apr 3, 2018)

Thanks everyone!


----------



## weepete (Apr 3, 2018)

Nice shot tirediron!

Shooting waterfalls can be difficult. There's just a pinch of CA on the top LHS at the small patch of white water in the distance that I'd remove and I'd burn that white down a bit. I dare say the white water in the foreground might stand a bit of subtle dodging too. Could just be my eyes going through too much editing though!


----------



## BrentC (Apr 3, 2018)

Nice shot!   What are you using for a camera?


----------



## ronlane (Apr 3, 2018)

I like it. I gotta get my passport and come visit with it getting warmer.


----------



## baturn (Apr 3, 2018)

Good Lord! I haven't been up there in close to thirty years, Great stuff and thanks for the memory jog.


----------



## zulu42 (Apr 3, 2018)

Very nice. I can hear the roar of the rushing water.


----------



## Destin (Apr 3, 2018)

Love it. Only thing I’d add is to maybe take it under less harsh lighting conditions sometime; would improve it a lot. 

Also: don’t be afraid to try longer exposures with the drone. You can easily pull off 3-4 seconds if it’s not too windy and blur the water.


----------



## tirediron (Apr 3, 2018)

weepete said:


> Nice shot tirediron!
> 
> Shooting waterfalls can be difficult. There's just a pinch of CA on the top LHS at the small patch of white water in the distance that I'd remove and I'd burn that white down a bit. I dare say the white water in the foreground might stand a bit of subtle dodging too. Could just be my eyes going through too much editing though!


It looks pretty good on the original file; I think most of the issues (other than the CA; missed that) are a result of the compression.



BrentC said:


> Nice shot!   What are you using for a camera?


That's the D850 & 70-200.



ronlane said:


> I like it. I gotta get my passport and come visit with it getting warmer.


Well... 



baturn said:


> Good Lord! I haven't been up there in close to thirty years, Great stuff and thanks for the memory jog.


Thanks Brian; you should wander down this way one of these days!



zulu42 said:


> Very nice. I can hear the roar of the rushing water.


Thanks!  It's not too bad now when the water's fairly low, but come in toward the end of the rainy season in late November....


----------



## tirediron (Apr 3, 2018)

Destin said:


> Love it. Only thing I’d add is to maybe take it under less harsh lighting conditions sometime; would improve it a lot.
> 
> Also: don’t be afraid to try longer exposures with the drone. You can easily pull off 3-4 seconds if it’s not too windy and blur the water.


That was with my DSLR, unfortunately the wind coming through that gorge, even on calm days is pretty strong, and I need to get the exposure >1/500 or it suffers motion blur  As far as the lighting, I've shot it on overcast days, and it's just a bit bleah for my tastes.  There's only a couple of hour window at this time of year when there's this much light due to the walls and surrounding trees.


----------



## BrentC (Apr 3, 2018)

tirediron said:


> BrentC said:
> 
> 
> > Nice shot!   What are you using for a camera?
> ...



Ok now I have to ask what kind of drone you are flying.  That is pretty heavy equipment.  It must be something more beefier than a Phantom?


----------



## tirediron (Apr 3, 2018)

BrentC said:


> Ok now I have to ask what kind of drone you are flying.  That is pretty heavy equipment.  It must be something more beefier than a Phantom?


Whoops... no, that image is not from the drone, the drone was a separate series.  I WISH I could afford a drone that would support a DSLR & fast tele-zoom!


----------



## BrentC (Apr 3, 2018)

tirediron said:


> BrentC said:
> 
> 
> > Ok now I have to ask what kind of drone you are flying.  That is pretty heavy equipment.  It must be something more beefier than a Phantom?
> ...




Ah, that makes more sense then.  From your wording it looked like you took that shot from the drone.  Which led me to which camera because it was a better quality shot than your average drone image.  Yeah you would need something at least double the size of a phantom for that.


----------



## Jeff15 (Apr 8, 2018)

Nice one........................


----------



## tirediron (Apr 8, 2018)

BrentC said:


> Ah, that makes more sense then.  From your wording it looked like you took that shot from the drone.  Which led me to which camera because it was a better quality shot than your average drone image.  Yeah you would need something at least double the size of a phantom for that.


And about 10x the cost I'm sure! 



Jeff15 said:


> Nice one........................


Thanks!


----------



## zombiesniper (Apr 8, 2018)

Great shot.

Can't wait to be back on the island this summer.


----------



## tirediron (Apr 8, 2018)

zombiesniper said:


> Great shot.
> 
> Can't wait to be back on the island this summer.


Make sure you call!


----------



## WesternGuy (Apr 8, 2018)

Nice shot.  I will have to try and visit that area on my next trip to the Island.  (Will I need a map to find this location?)

WesternGuy


----------



## tirediron (Apr 8, 2018)

WesternGuy said:


> Nice shot.  I will have to try and visit that area on my next trip to the Island.  (Will I need a map to find this location?)
> 
> WesternGuy


Thanks!
No...  search "Sooke Potholes"  this is the view from the main lookout point.


----------



## WesternGuy (Apr 8, 2018)

tirediron said:


> WesternGuy said:
> 
> 
> > Nice shot.  I will have to try and visit that area on my next trip to the Island.  (Will I need a map to find this location?)
> ...



Thanks for the info.

WesternGuy


----------



## tirediron (Apr 8, 2018)

WesternGuy said:


> tirediron said:
> 
> 
> > WesternGuy said:
> ...


Let me know when you're out this way; if I'm around I can give you the $.50 guided tour!


----------



## WesternGuy (Apr 8, 2018)

tirediron said:


> WesternGuy said:
> 
> 
> > tirediron said:
> ...


I'm in.  Won't be for a while, but I will definitely let you know.

WesternGuy


----------



## dennybeall (Apr 11, 2018)

Nice shot of a pretty spot. I'd love to get in there with a flyrod...........


----------



## oldhippy (Apr 11, 2018)

Really great shot, wow what a beautiful place.


----------

